# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Novell выпустила первый сервис пак для Suse Linux Enterprise 11

## ALEX(XX)

Компания Novell сообщила о выпуске набора Service Pack 1 для операционной системы Suse Linux Enterprise 11. Обновления были выпущены как для настольной версии системы, так и для ее серверного варианта. В сообщении компании по случаю выпуска SP1 говорится, что пользователи SLES 11, установившие данный набор, получают широчайшие возможности по виртуализации, новые возможности по созданию отказоустойчивых кластеров. 
 Также в SP1 были реализованы новые возможности по более гибкому обслуживанию системы и новые возможности по ее поддержке. "В результате проведенных работ клиенты получают преимущества самых последних открытых технологий, способных обслуживать критически важные сервисы с невысокими затратами", - говорится в сообщении Novell. 
   Среди основных новшеств SP1 можно выделить поддержку гипервизора Xen 4.0, значительно улучшенные возможности по интеграции с системой виртуализации Microsoft Hyper-V и поддержка виртуализатора уровня ядра ОС KVM. 
   После установки SP1 пользователи получают значительно модифицированную версию ядра 2.6.32, которая обеспечивает возможность работы виртуализуемых систем с скоростью, сравнимой с работой на "голом железе". Кроме того, в ядре была улучшена поддержка новых процессоров Intel Xeon 7500 и 5600, добавлены возможности работы с технологиями MPIO и MCA. В добавок к этому, новая система получила возможность реализации полностью программного RAID-массива. 
   Что касается настольного обновления, то здесь была обновлена поддержка стека протоколов Bluetooth и обновлена подсистема аудиодрайверов. Получат пользователи и новые версии популярных прикладных программ, в частности Firefox, OpenOffice.org и Evolution, к слову сказать, в последнем заявлена поддержка протокола MAPI, что должно сделать работу с почтой более удобной


securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- ну, на то он и коммерческий продукт, чтоб клиенты заплатившие денеШку получили, если не всё самое-самое, то по максимуму из возможного... а как с этим обстоят дела у *open*SUSE? 
- хотя, вопрос больше риторический, в общем-то всё и так понятно... ведь Novell поддерживает направление *open* лишь для того, чтоб иметь возможность обкатывать на его базе всё то, что со временем будет включено в *коммерческие* варианты SUSE, видимо, многое(если не всё) из включённого в SP1 уже давно доступно счастливым обладателям *open*SUSE... 
- *ALEX(XX)*, я не ошибаюсь?  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> ведь Novell поддерживает направление open лишь для того, чтоб иметь возможность обкатывать на его базе всё то, что со временем будет включено в коммерческие варианты SUSE


Собственно как и красношапочники и солярка.
Да, часть уже есть в опен версии

----------

